# SC-Purebred 11 year old Golden Ret going to the Pound!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

_*PLEASE CAN SOMEONE EMAIL ALL THE GOLDEN RET. RESCUES IN SC AND NC FOR THIS POOR 11 YEAR OLD PUREBRED GOLDEN RET.
I WON'T BE HOME UNTIL ABOUT 1:00 CHICAGO TIME!!!*


Subject: GREENVILLE SC -GOLDEN RET NEEDS HOME OR RESCUE ASP 
Importance: High
*
PLEASE HELP THIS GOLDEN RETRIEVER, BEAUTIFUL DOG WHO DESERVES BETTER THAN 
A TRIP TO THE POUND.*
* From: [email protected]*
To: [email protected]
Sent: 6/20/2009 9:23:43 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time
Subj: Fwd: PB Golden Ret... family taking to pound... GREENVILLE SC 
-GOLDEN RET NEEDS HOME OR RESCUE ASP



Do you know a golden rescue that might be able to help?
Sent from my iPhone




IF* YOU CAN HELP PLEASE EMAIL MELAINE AT [email protected]_ 
(mailto:[email protected]) , THIS DOG IS SPAYED AND UTD ON SHOTS. SHE IS A PUREBRED 
11 YEAR OLD GOLDEN RETREIVER, SHE IS VERY GOOD WITH CHILDREN AS YOU CAN 
SEE FROM THE PHOTOS....SHE IS LOCATED IN TRAVELERS REST, BUT I AM SURE SHE 
CAN BE BROUGHT TO GREENVILLE SC OR EASLEY SC.*_


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

have e-mailed SC golden rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

Thank you! I have about 10 mins. till my next appt.

Bless you for emlg.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't forget when the GR rescues cannot take in a GR to look at all breed rescues. They love helping out when they can.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Not sure of the status of this dog:new (19):after reading this reply to today's crossposting:


> I wrote to them days ago and offered to help and never heard a word - - - - - - - so I guess they found help?????
> 
> Carol
> Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue


(The original email for help was dated Weds. 6/17 & had been forwarded several times.)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm with CFGRR out of Wilmington, NC. This girl's info came into our email acct. and our Intake Coordinator contacted some GR Rescues in SC. We are trying to find out what has happened with her. When I get an any information, I will update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

I heard today that possibly AGA might take her.

I've been emlg. Melanie at beekaboogie and haven't been able to follow her emails.

Here is email from Jennifer of AGA:
I heard back from Beth Looper 
[email protected]
and I believe AGA is taking her. Melanie has been talking with Lexie Yarborough with AGA.

Jennifer
[email protected]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR received another email about her yesterday saying she had been turned into a shelter-no idea which shelter, where, etc.
We are still trying to get more information about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cAROLINA MOM*

CAROLINA MOM

THAT IS awful!

Try emlg. Beth Looker and Melane bekaboogie
Both of their emails are in original post on her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cAROLINA MOM*

CAROLINA MOM

THAT IS awful!

Try emlg. Beth Looker

[email protected]
and Melane bekaboogie
Both of their emails are in original post on her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emd. Lexie and just got this reply from her. Is there anyone closer to get this gir*

I emld Lexie and got this reply from her. Is there anyone closer to get this girl and then I'm sure that Lexie or GRRCC will take her.


[email protected]
and
home: [email protected]
jennifer [email protected]
*I spoke to her yesterday. She still has “Chewie” and is going out of town Friday so she WILL take him to the pound Thursday if he is not rescued. I am in Atlanta, we are willing to take him but if someone closer can at least get him that would be good. He is tied out right now. I have talked to Wylyn with GR Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC) so I hope they will be able to help this dog. Owner’s name is Brenda and her number is 706-864-6362. * 

Lexie Yarbrough

Director-Intake

404-483-6036

www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> CAROLINA MOM
> 
> THAT IS awful!
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I have had the same experience.
Right now Sandy from Cape Fear is trying to find out about this poor dog.

I appreciate so much that they are trying to help and Lexie of AGA is trying to help too.

Hope this gets straightened out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's the latest from Lexie in GA about this girl*

Chewie is with a woman named Brenda, her phone number is 706-844-6362. Wylynn, intake coordinator with the Charlotte Golden rescue has called her. Since I am in Atlanta I can’t just get him that easily…we have our own record number of owner turn in’s so if SC can help I hope they do. We brought in 3 from south of Tifton today….all HW pos. 



Lexie Yarbrough
Adopt a Golden Atlanta

***Does anyone know if Wylynn is with Charlotte NC Golden Ret. Rescue and if they are going to pick this girl up?
http://www.grrcc.com/*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mixup in names*

Just found out from Beth original poster that the name of this 11 year old Gold. Ret. Girl in need of rescue is Montana.

I don't know who Chewie is.

Melanie's phone number (Montana's owner is: 864-420-2732 

**I pray that Wylynn from Charlotte rescue has made arrangements to go and get her. They were going to take her to shelter today


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*UPDATE: Melanie has decided to keep Montana*

*I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to all who tried so very hard to save Montana, the 11 year old Golden Ret. Girl, near Greenville, *SC

Cape Fear
Charlotte Golden Ret. Rescue
Neuse River
Wags Rescue
Adopt a Golden Atlanta

After countless emails and calls they all made, Melanie said she talked her Mom into keeping Montana. Apparently, Montana has Storm Phobia, which I'm sure many of us Golden Ret. Lovers can relate to.

I will not be suprised if we see another post soon asking for us to find Montana a home or rescue. I give Melanie and Beth credit for trying to find a rescue and a reputable home for this precious girl!


----------

